# Fall pictures



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I love riding in the fall. Definitely my favorite time of the year. It looks like fall has arrived a bit early here on the Front Range of Colorado. With the majority of trees being evergreen around here, we don't have nearly the beautiful show as other parts of the country. Let's see some pics!

I'll start things off with a shot from today...


Early fall by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1. Crested Butte last weekend
2. Near Donner Pass west of Fort Collins - 2009
3. Colorado Trail between Jefferson Creek and Georgia Pass - 2010


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im just beginning to notice some trees changing here in Western PA. Here's a couple older shots till we get full color in about a month.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


>


Really like the 3rd shot. A sea of color.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

man, I was excited to see people falling lol


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

1) Cades Cove, TN 09
2) Chilhowee Mtn, TN 08
3) Near Green Cove, VA 08


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, but here in SoCal summer is still going strong.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nome AK: Snow in tomorrow's forecast*

Fall is a beautiful but short season at this latitude


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, you guys are making me jealous. Wish we had greenery like this in California.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

From a ride Sunday just off the Peak to Peak Highway near Nederland, CO:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

On of my three maple trees just started getting some color yesterday (first I noticed) here in South-Central PA. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Minturn CO - 9/8/12


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

love to see those colors. I like fall simply because the weather goes from a high of 115 to 102 and the lows are in the 70s instead of the high 90s.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm jealous! Here in Austin we don't really get a change of color. The leaves just sort of fall off the trees.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

A little Kenosha Pass color from the other week. Contrasts nicely with the Colorado blue skies :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, everyone is always talking about how green and
nice everything is. Well I live in SoCal and its not always
green. However what is wrong with brown. Brown is a 
good color and shouldn't have to take a back seat to green.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

John Kuhl said:


> Hey, everyone is always talking about how green and
> nice everything is. Well I live in SoCal and its not always
> green. However what is wrong with brown. Brown is a
> good color and shouldn't have to take a back seat to green.


Depending on what I eat, my poop can be any combo of brown and green. It's not the color, it's the subject.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Wasatch (Utah) colors last week


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*And today in Marin County*

But you'd never know it -other then the lowering sun- since we don't have seasons here...


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Some older shots from the Keweenaw Peninsula, Michigan

Boston Pond, 10/02









From the Michigan Tech campus, 10/02









Near Copper Harbor, 10/04


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

It's Fall???

Matt

Still 98f in Las Vegas, hahahaa! :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

beagledadi said:


> Still 98f in Las Vegas, hahahaa! :thumbsup:


You say this like it's a good thing! I'll take mid 70s over that right now...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A little heat is good for ones soul.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> A little heat is good for ones soul.


A little, I agree with. But, I got more than enough heat and brown landscape while living in Yuma, AZ! But, to each their own... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree Baker, I've spent a lot of time
in Yuma. I love the place, but it is a lot
more than a little hot there.


----------



## PisgahMtBAdventures (Aug 20, 2012)

*Fall Biking in Pisgah National Forest, NC*

One of the many views from the ridge on Black Mountain Trail, which The Pisgah Stage Race will go over many times this week. I have already seen some trees up high starting to change. It should be a great fall season in Pisgah. Come for a visit and we will show you around. Home - Pisgah Mountain Bike Adventures


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Starting to turn:


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

From three or four years ago up on the Cherohala Skyway during one of my Sunday's motorcycling. No photoshop or image mods at all other than converting from .RAW to .JPG. It was a very vividly colored day up on the Cherohala.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

California creek


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> A little heat is good for ones soul.


heck yes! My work took me from the desert...wish I was back there.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I spent Saturday and Sunday afternoons out riding in Philadelphia's city forests this weekend, just a few trees are starting to change, but fall is looking to make for the nicest riding...given that I only started MTBing last winter this will be my first one. Great pictures


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

*Nice*



veloborealis said:


> Fall is a beautiful but short season at this latitude


Very nice pitcures.


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

hey thanks


----------



## slowandlow (Jun 6, 2004)

Yellow.....


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

I came here to see pictures of people falling down.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

ja001son said:


> I came here to see pictures of people falling down.


Both you and tims5377. Honestly, I thought there might be a bit of confusion when I posted with that title. With that in mind, maybe someone can combine both, great fall colors and an entertaining crash!


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

This thread rocks I love fall.

I live in Upstate NY and fall leaves (and the accompanying apples) are actually huge for our tourism. We've still got a week or two before the show really starts, but here's a few incidental pictures from previous years.





































And fresh apple pie w00t w00t.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

This was a pretty good free-*fall *last weekend 









More pix: http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/royal-gorge-ous-2-eb-seven-suckers-815066.html


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

ja001son said:


> I came here to see pictures of people falling down.


Yep!

autumn!!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Eagle Colo.*

Love the Fall!


----------



## gabeham206 (Sep 5, 2012)

great pictures everyone!


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

This past Saturday at Hartman Rocks. Picture is at the old Aberdeen Granite Quarry. The granite quarried out of here went to be used for the State Capital building in Denver.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Crested Butte, CO last weekend













Vail, CO today


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

The leaves won't change here in Ga for a few more weeks. One from last fall.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Amazing Pics Here. MTBR should do a calendar.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

some alpine color


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

baja FR


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Ummmm, we're a little behind here in KC!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Fall flowers today


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

WKD-RDR said:


> baja FR


 Colors, ok. Bike, (in my best Fat Bastard voice) Damn Sexy!


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Near Indian Creek Campground in CO.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im just beginning to notice some trees changing here in Western PA. Here's a couple older shots till we get full color in about a month.


Love the colors on this photo


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It's from last year, but a favorite. Makes a good desktop.

Elkhorn Creek, MT


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

A few from a ride on Kenosha Pass in Colorado on Friday:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Heading home from Fruita/Moab between Silverton and Durango on the way to Albuquerque.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Early morning color.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*More Indian Creek Colorado*


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

More San Juans.


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

snow and autumn..


----------



## jonny boy (Mar 11, 2004)

We used to party at those falls, back in college. Nice shot!


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, here's some fresh pics of fall in NY!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Another report from upstate NY.

Johns Brook Valley in the Adirondacks, taken last week. 

Not my pic, but hot damn anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Johns Brook Valley in the Adirondacks, taken last week.


Beautiful!


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Another report from upstate NY.
> 
> Johns Brook Valley in the Adirondacks, taken last week.
> 
> Not my pic, but hot damn anyway! :thumbsup:


I think you may have just won the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Some amazing pictures on this thread


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Songo Locks


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

The morning after some weather, in Deer Creek Canyon Park near Denver. Up close and personal.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*That ain't right, it's supposed to still be fall!*


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

It was hard at times to follow the trail. Ellicottville, NY


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

October 3 Warner lake while on part of the Whole Enchilada


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

BeanMan said:


> October 3 Warner lake while on part of the Whole Enchilada


I rode it on the 4th. The aspen grove was awesome. Too bad we missed the oaks by a week, but you can't have it all.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

scenery is worth it. where are you located? here in MI we have lots of colors, but wont last much longer, trees are getting bare in some areas.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice looking fat bike!

edit: I was thinking this might be Ontario (and from your profile, I see it is). I lived there for a few years in Guelph (and my wife is from New Liskeard). Such a beautiful place in the fall!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Western PA


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

This thread rocks! Here's one more.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are a few more from New York ranging from the Catskills, south. These are from this weeks MTB rides and/or hikes.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

baker said:


> Very nice looking fat bike!
> 
> edit: I was thinking this might be Ontario (and from your profile, I see it is). I lived there for a few years in Guelph (and my wife is from New Liskeard). Such a beautiful place in the fall!


Thanks. First sign of snow has come a bit early this year.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Camel's Hump from Kenyon Rd. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Here 1 from nepa


















krankenstein was feeling a little hoppy


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

After a long and enjoyable riding season, the crew was pretty sluggish and decided to do a lazy shuttle ride...so I actually took some pics. Probably the last pseudao-high-country ride for this bike, too - got a new bike in the works for next season!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Adirondacks, Oct 7th 2012


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

snowdrifter said:


> Adirondacks, Oct 7th 2012


very nice. just over the lake here, was hoping to get out today, but rain and cold. 
bike maintenance instead.

where abouts?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

bmike said:


> very nice. just over the lake here, was hoping to get out today, but rain and cold.
> bike maintenance instead.
> 
> where abouts?


Keene Valley, have some family there. NH myself.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

snowdrifter said:


> Keene Valley, have some family there. NH myself.


thought the exposed rock looked familiar. nice.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Great time for riding....*

....Fall.....a few from VT and PA....


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely Fall in Tennessee. Had a blast trying to navigate new trails through all the leaves! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

Pic 1: Castle Peak in the Sierra. Not sure what the red plant is but when they turn they get really red.
Pic 2 Monitor pass aspens
Pic 3 Brook Trout in fall spawning color


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

ameybrook said:


> More San Juans.
> 
> -- Snip --


Congratulations, your photo was featured on F*ck Yeah, Mountain Biking.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Northeast PA*

Great month for riding


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

Took these on my road bike today. I know I know, but it's just for fitness for the trails. :thumbsup:

edit: ^^ Awesome dog btw ^^.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Clouds can sometimes make the colors more vivid. Beautiful picture!


----------



## Muttly (Jun 10, 2012)

This is on top of Lookout Point in Cuyuna Lakes State Mountain Bike Trails, MN


----------



## Mr Pink (Jun 10, 2004)

In the Lakes UK.


----------



## Mr Pink (Jun 10, 2004)

Mr Pink said:


> In the Lakes UK.











This time the wife on the same ride,with the Langdales in the background


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

I love Fall riding.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Leaves are getting really vibrant in Southeast TN now. Took this one with just a touch of color in it this morning while my wife was running a half marathon:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Love fall

Colorado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*sunday fall riding*

most of the leaves have come down from the big maples...










made the trails tricky to ride, you really had to be smooth in your lines...










lots of these little critters catching the last bit of warmth before heading into winter hiding spots...










hitting one of these giant puffballs causes it to explode in a cloud of spores...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Some fall pics from the Smithville, Missouri area.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Couple from moon lake ne pa


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

x-post from my go-to ride. The foliage around here has been odd this year, lots of muted colors and trees changing at very different times. Perhaps as a result of the summer-long drought and rainy fall. The fall is by far my favorite time of year. :thumbsup:










In wine country in the Finger Lakes two weeks ago:


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Spent a couple of days in Tahoe last week....might be the last trip of the year, snow should be falling tonight....


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Still Falling here in CO...


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Inner Basin on Humphrey's Peak near Flagstaff, AZ about 2 weeks ago.


From CrAzY 90


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Fall has come and gone in the CO highlands, but the views are still pretty decent.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Southern Ontario


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Pisgah Forest, NC


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Grand Junction, Colorado definition of Fall.



​


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Down from Burro Pass earlier in the month. Ripping through the aspen stands was so much fun.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Western MD:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

(Dead) fall on the continental divide.


----------



## Hocky (Jan 26, 2011)

Crappy iphone picture from a bad angle, but you get the idea. From Hesitation Point in Brown County State Park, IN, on 10/20.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's a few from Northern NJ from a couple rides this week...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

huffster said:


> Here's a few from Northern NJ from a couple rides this week...


Very cool picture of the bears


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

baker said:


> Very cool picture of the bears


Thanks! I got several shots, but that one was my favorite. Its rare to be close enough for a photo opp, but far enough to feel safe.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea the bear shots awesome huffster, I like the old railway cut thru the rocks too. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres more from last weekend, on my way to ride Dupont State Forest.


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

This is fall when you live in the evergreen state.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*Central WI in October...*

Ridin' with junior. Had to bribe him to allow me to take a couple pics.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning in the Capital district, NY.








Trail goes right under the tree.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The fall colors are still going strong here: Seems like it's been a long leaf peeping season.


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

dead leaves and the dirty ground when I know you're not around...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Two evenings ago on a trail just outside DC..








Let the politicos flame away, Id rather see these colors any day.


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

This thread keeps getting better! Great pictures everyone!



Hutch3637 said:


> Morning in the Capital district, NY.


If you don't mind saying, what trail is this? I actually used to live in Troy and it looks familiar.


----------



## 1210tech (Oct 23, 2012)

Autumn colours are the best of all the seasons 8)


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

ghost_03 said:


> If you don't mind saying, what trail is this? I actually used to live in Troy and it looks familiar.


Schenectady, NY


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

the pentland hills, mid october, bonnie scotland


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

yep, Autumn is here


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Some more Pisgah shots :thumbsup:


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Enchilada pics


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*Niner IMBA bike on the IMBA Alley Trail...*

Albion Hills ON - 10/21/2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham Hills today...










SPP


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup: these kind of pic are what keep me going the cold winter months. Love em!


----------



## mykill84 (Sep 3, 2012)

iPhone 4s photos


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool thread...


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

A few cell phone pics:

CO High Country @ 10,500' last month:

















Last week in the CO foothills @ 7,200' (now under 5" of snow with more on the way):


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

all you blokes that have sun in your pics are really starting to piss me off

from my commute home this arvo























































and about 10 mins from home, the fog begins to descend......


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

typical fall in the swiss alps, above rhine valley:


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Not really any fall foliage here, but this is a rare occurrence - me in shorts on the shore of Lake Erie in late October (70 deg), and there's someone doing the same on their sailboat. There were no more boats in water in the marina behind me, with all the marina restaurants and stores closed up for the winter. Glad I took today off, its 40s and rain/snow after today.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Morning light, some fog and fall colors.It was just too much 










Marko


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

^that is an awesome picture. +rep. Wondering if you could email me a full-size one for a wallpaper?


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

yup brekenridge, i agree.

problematiks, a great photo...


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

*A couple more from Slovenia...*

Last days before snow comes...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

From a recent hike. Most of the leaves are down now


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*All the leaves....*

...will be down after this hurricane....


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Western Rim Trail overlooking the Colorado River in Fruita, CO.
Cold, but dry


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Riding Smithville Lake in Missouri at the buttcrack of dawn around 38 degrees. Nippy but a great ride.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

This was Tuesday after the hurricane. All those pretty leaves were on the trees 48 hours ago. Now they're a wet, slick coating on the already wet, slick roots.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

Kirroughtree 7stanes in the heart of the Galloway Hills..


----------



## bmay (Jun 2, 2005)

*Wisconsin Fall Pics*

From the WORS Bear Paw race this fall. Perfect weather...


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

From today's ride atop Chilhowee near Ocoee, TN:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Few days ago


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped to pick up a water bottle I almost ran over, looked back and saw this.









Had to take a picture. 

Put the bottle beside the nearest trail sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Love this thread.


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

great pics in here. some from the great trails we have here in Salzburg, Austria:


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

A few from some recent rides


----------



## sblake (Dec 16, 2011)

Takes 2 minutes from my house to hit the trails


----------



## sthompson86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

frosty morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Some great pictures. Sorta makes me miss the East Coast.

Fall in So Cal:


----------



## nafrod (Oct 30, 2012)

Great pics everyone, makes CA look boring!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

North Idaho


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Folsom Lake State Recreation Area - Granite Bay, California


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Folsom Lake State Recreation Area - Granite Bay, California


Gorgeus photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedGnome (Sep 3, 2012)

Great pics everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## Muttly (Jun 10, 2012)

Cuyuna Lakes State MTB Trails, MN


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Fall - Milwaukee River Trails.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

JoeDesperado said:


> great pics in here. some from the great trails we have here in Salzburg, Austria:


:thumbsup:

cheers zweigelt(born in salzburg)


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Some quality killing Instagram magic...if quality wasn't so horrible it would be one of my favorite pics I've ever taken:


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fall is my favorite time of year here in the PNW.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

jtorlando25 said:


> Some quality killing Instagram magic...if quality wasn't so horrible it would be one of my favorite pics I've ever taken:


That's still a lovely photo. Looks a bit like a painting.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

@darkslide. That s a beautiful shot of the Gorge.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

darkslide18 said:


> Fall is my favorite time of year here in the PNW.


I really like this one. Nice shot!


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

Crappy mobile pic. I used to ride with my dslr, but it's just too heavy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bsin80 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

Last weekend at Brown County State Park !


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Val Colla Lugano Switzerland*


Denti della Veccia

More Pics Val Colla

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Once more ....Fall in Switzerland, East Switzerland, Rhine Valley



breathtaking lights and colors...



Wood shingles could tell us stories...



view at "Altmann"( 7.988 ft)...



Rest stop on favorite places..



floating down into the misty, darkening valley ....





 



i hope you enjoy it ...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

zweigelt said:


> Once more ....Fall in Switzerland, East Switzerland, Rhine Valley, I hope you enjoy it ...


Damn, now I want to move to Switzerland. Well, always wanted to visit, but now I just wanna live there.

Gorgeous, thank you.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Hmm, hard to tell seasons apart in Sedona


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

peanuthead said:


> Hmm, hard to tell seasons apart in Sedona


Yeah, it's beautiful all the time! Nice pics.


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

Peanuthead, your fall is still drier/dustier than my summer ever gets...

The world is indeed a varied place, Scotland has 4 subtle seasons, all are wet and muddy with slight variations in temperature ranging from freezing to slightly warm - oh, and did i mention the rain?


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Last weekend at Durham Forest, just northeast of Toronto.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Along the C&O Canal in MD:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice. I bikepacked the C&O several times in high school, before that was even a word. Good memories.


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

On Fimmvorduhals last july !


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Taken couple of weeks ago, SoCal.

after rain by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## Sage97 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mae Simmons Park in Lubbock Texas


Fall-9 by sage972003, on Flickr


Fall-5 by sage972003, on Flickr


Mae-9 by sage972003, on Flickr


----------



## Sage97 (Aug 10, 2012)

Few more

Mae-13 by sage972003, on Flickr


Mae-12 by sage972003, on Flickr


MaeSimmons-20 by sage972003, on Flickr


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Not so many leaves here, just wet all the time. Sunday was one of the drier days in recent past so I got out for a quick ride/shoot despite the hangover. Still greasy though!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

^Sweet!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Lake Sonoma, Ringwood, NJ*

No more leaves, but cool reflections...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! Love the reflections...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sunset in San Anselmo


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

huffster said:


> Here's a few from Northern NJ from a couple rides this week...


Great pics; with bears too!


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Peaks Trail - trail head, Frisco side. Love this trail. 


Hagerman Pass betweem Basalt and Leadville.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Ride after the rain. View from top of Gridely...


view from top of gridley by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

(found on fb, photographer un-attributed)

- reminds me of a ride I did in the Ouachitas a few years back. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

a couple of snaps from this year, photographer = me:




























obligatory bike shot:


----------

